# Cubing Images/Memes, etc.



## pjk (Apr 19, 2020)

I've added a new section for images/media to the navbar:








Media







www.speedsolving.com





You can add your own cubing images, memes, collections, videos, etc. You can comment on others, share, embed, rate, etc. I noticed there isn't a good place to share and browse images, but seems to be interest in it. We need to come up with categories such as "Cubing Moments", "Memes", "Cubing Collections", etc. I will add a few to start, but can modify them as requested. You can also build your own albums on your profile and share with the community.

For example, I just added this image from Reddit today:








r/Cubers - This is what a frozen cube looks like


46 votes and 11 comments so far on Reddit




www.speedsolving.com





You can rate it, chat about it, share it, or embed it into a post like this:



__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/g3s5fz






r/Cubers - This is what a frozen cube looks like



__ pjk
__ Apr 19, 2020
__ 2



46 votes and 11 comments so far on Reddit





You can share posts from different platforms like above, or you can upload your own, like this:












rubik-record-4-22.jpg



__ pjk
__ Apr 19, 2020



Moments in cubing - Feliks 4.22 sec 3x3 solve





You can also embed videos/gifs:



__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/dt52t5






r/Cubers - 560 cubes. One gorgeous man.



__ pjk
__ Apr 19, 2020



2,071 votes and 51 comments so far on Reddit





Let me know what you think, if it's useful, what other features you'd like, etc. so I can make it more fun for you guys.


----------



## xcross (Apr 19, 2020)

Thank you PJK. Very cool.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 19, 2020)

How to change settings for personal albums?


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks pjk, that's awesome!


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 19, 2020)

The members section needs to update. I've got 6 media items but not even last. Help


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 19, 2020)

Jules bad


eaT WAflees aNd PlAY wITh RUUBIX CUBS




docs.google.com


----------



## pjk (Apr 19, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> The members section needs to update. I've got 6 media items but not even last. Help


Can you describe/link to where you're referring to? I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 19, 2020)

Like when in the album description, it say "can add media items : album owner" . But how to add people to be able to add media items like here....










Aussie Cubers Album







www.speedsolving.com


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 19, 2020)

pjk said:


> Can you describe/link to where you're referring to? I don't understand what you mean.


Oh whoops that was just the server not refreshing it (atbleastvwhatvi think)


----------



## pjk (Apr 19, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Like when in the album description, it say "can add media items : album owner" . But how to add people to be able to add media items like here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For site categories, I can create them by request and then anyone can add into them. On your own profile, you can create albums as you wish.



DerpBoiMoon said:


> Oh whoops that was just the server not refreshing it (atbleastvwhatvi think)


What do you mean?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 20, 2020)

pjk said:


> What do you mean?


I think he means the media leaderboard hasn't refreshed so it showed incorrect data.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 20, 2020)

pjk said:


> For site categories, I can create them by request and then anyone can add into them. On your own profile, you can create albums as you wish.
> 
> 
> What do you mean?


Can you make it select few?


----------



## pjk (Apr 23, 2020)

Update: I've added a couple new site albums for the community to add to:
1) Cuber Puzzle Collections: Take a picture of your collection and share it with others








Cuber Puzzle Collections


Post a picture of your puzzle collection.




www.speedsolving.com





2) Reddit: Share posts from Reddit and rate/comment on them here








Reddit


Posts from Reddit.




www.speedsolving.com





There are other albums for world record photos/videos, and competition images (share photos/videos from various WCA competitions around the world).



brododragon said:


> I think he means the media leaderboard hasn't refreshed so it showed incorrect data.


Which leaderboard? Latest comments/latest posts?



DerpBoiMoon said:


> Can you make it select few?


What do you mean? Select few? Glad to add features by request, but please be clear about what exactly you request.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 23, 2020)

Like invite certain members to add media items to personal albums


----------



## pjk (Apr 23, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Like invite certain members to add media items to personal albums


Good idea, though you can always PM your friends or show them this announcement thread. Most people don't know about this new feature yet, but as more people contribute, it will gain more traction. 

I find it fun and interesting - would love to see more cuber collections, and more competition photos. I see many photos on FB but they are scattered everywhere - there is no central place to browse cubing images, at least as far as I know. I hope this will be a start for people to share their media content.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 23, 2020)

I have made a PM with the Aussie Cubers, though it would be easier if a feature like that existed


----------



## pjk (Apr 23, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> I have made a PM with the Aussie Cubers, though it would be easier if a feature like that existed


A good start would be sharing your album with others and/or encouraging people to view/share their content.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 23, 2020)

How to share?

EDIT: Also for some reason, I can't see ratings, even if they are there. It's just 5 stars still grayed out


----------



## pjk (Apr 23, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> How to share?
> 
> EDIT: Also for some reason, I can't see ratings, even if they are there. It's just 5 stars still grayed out


On the lower right of every media post:


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 23, 2020)

By sharing does it give people ability to add media though?


----------



## 1cubealot (Apr 26, 2020)

When ur trying to get sub-2 consistently


----------



## pjk (Apr 26, 2020)

1cubealot said:


> When ur trying to get sub-2 consistently View attachment 11956


Post it in the media gallery here:








Media







www.speedsolving.com


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 4, 2020)

the feature is awesome

but...

there is no way to edit/delete my comments on the media section. can we fix it?


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Sub1Hour (May 30, 2020)

Made this a while ago for Reddit and I just wanted to post it here because it's worth its weight in upvotes. Little did Patrick know he would be right behind debatably the most infamous moment in modern WCA history.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 23, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> ...



Hadn't thought about it before, opened CsTimer, first given scramble had an L'.
Obviously one piece of anecdotal evidence = QED so ha XD

Interesting observation though, I've never really paid attention to which moves are more or less common in scrambles.


----------



## qwr (Oct 24, 2020)

My favorite meme is Feliks's 4.73 solve when he had a huge cuboid / rubik's snake in his pants. (Once you see it you'll never unsee it.) Also just as that kid's SD card ran out.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 24, 2020)

qwr said:


> My favorite meme is Feliks's 4.73 solve when he had a huge cuboid / rubik's snake in his pants. (Once you see it you'll never unsee it.) Also just as that kid's SD card ran out.


JUST AS MY SD RUNS OUT


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Oct 24, 2020)

qwr said:


> My favorite meme is Feliks's 4.73 solve when he had a huge cuboid / rubik's snake in his pants. (Once you see it you'll never unsee it.) Also just as that kid's SD card ran out.


i saw this a while ago and i was like "lmfao!"



joshsailscga said:


> Hadn't thought about it before, opened CsTimer, first given scramble had an L'.
> Obviously one piece of anecdotal evidence = QED so ha XD
> 
> Interesting observation though, I've never really paid attention to which moves are more or less common in scrambles.


i meant more on the sense like ya there are common in scrambles but like there is like 1 in the entire scramble out of like 4 scrambles


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 24, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> i saw this a while ago and i was like "lmfao!"
> 
> 
> i meant more on the sense like ya there are common in scrambles but like there is like 1 in the entire scramble out of like 4 scrambles


i barely see any L' moves most of the time in scrambles i either have a R2 , B2 or an F2, but sometimes some R and L's


----------



## qwr (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## qwr (Mar 22, 2021)

qwr said:


> My favorite meme is Feliks's 4.73 solve when he had a huge cuboid / rubik's snake in his pants. (Once you see it you'll never unsee it.) Also just as that kid's SD card ran out.


I found myself watching the video again out of "curiosity" and this is what feliks had to say about it


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/5hp4ed/_/db1woov

it's ok, no need to be ashamed of your proud cuboid.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 22, 2021)

qwr said:


> I found myself watching the video again out of "curiosity" and this is what feliks had to say about it
> 
> 
> __
> ...


hmm he wasn't "excited"


----------



## qwr (Apr 1, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> hmm he wasn't "excited"


you'd think all the blood would be going to his head for adrenaline but maybe not


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 1, 2021)

Turn on captions

This deserves a spot in my signature


----------



## Icubez (Apr 1, 2021)

Non Cubers Say This


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 16, 2021)

Made by Afroza Noor, a Bangladesh Cuber!


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## qwr (Apr 25, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> View attachment 15500



what does this mean


anyway I normally don't post stuff from r/Cubers but this is unironically why I started 2x2: I was too impatient to practice 3x3s


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/my6q8h


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 25, 2021)

qwr said:


> what does this mean


Minsk is the capital of Belarus. Belarus has to do with USSR. Figure out the rest.


----------



## pjk (May 15, 2021)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/nbquzu


----------



## qwr (May 15, 2021)

pjk said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/nbquzu


wait until he sees a ghost cube :O


----------

